# اهداء الى كل من يهتم بال chiller .. م/علي أبو طويلة



## م/علي حسن (10 يوليو 2007)

Chiller
Chiller component 
الأجزاء الرئيسية :
1- Compressors , 2-condensers, 3-condenser fans ,4-evaporator, the casing frame ,6-refrigerant piping5-


يوجد نوعين من أنواع دوائر الشيلر : parallel or independent refrigeration circuit (IRC)

تسمية ال piping line وتجزئة التسمية وسبب تجزئة التسمية وشرح طريقة العمل داخل الشيلر ...... 

ينقسم ال piping line الى 3 مسميات بثلاث اتجاهات مختلفة داخل الChiller 

1-Discharge line 

2- Liquid line 

3- Suction line 

الغاز المستخدم في دائرة ال Chiller هو غاز الفريون في طبيعة الحال بعده أنواع والأغلب من هذه الأنواع غاز R-22a وغاز a R-134

تبدأ دائرة التبريد في ال Chiller من ال Compressor وهو نوعان في ال Chiller غالبا 
1-semihermetic compressor
2-compressor screw 

يوجد غاز التبريد والزيت داخل ال compressor وعند تشغيل ال Chiller يقوم ال compressor بضغط الغاز لأول مخرج منه وهو ال Discharge line بدوره ينقل الغاز الى ال condenser ويكون على الDischarge line قطعة مركبة وتسمى ال Muffler ووظيفته تنظيم النبضات وتدفق الغاز من ال 
Compressorالى Discharge line ويركب أقرب ما يكون الى ال Compressor على ال Discharge line ...

ويركب أيضا على ال Discharge line ما يسمى بال Vibration eliminator وهو ما يقوم بامتصاص الارتجاج الناجم عن حركة ال compressor ويوضع حتى لا تكسر الأنبوبة نتيجة الارتجاج الشديد لل compressor ..

يمر الغاز في أول مرحلة من مراحل ال piping وهي ال discharge line ويصل الى ال condenser ويتم تبريده بال condenser الذي يكون مصنوع من مادة الالمنيوم أو النحاس وهو عبارة عن fins أي زعانف وتكون هذه ال finsرقيقة جدا ومتعرجه وسبب التعرج هنا لضمان أكبر قدر ممكن من ال Heat transfer وبنفس الوقت لتكون الزعنفة طويلة حجما وشكلا أقصر من طول الماده الخام التي استعملت في التصنيع وفي أثناء تصنيع الزعانف الخاصة بال condenser coil يتم قصها بأطوال معينة حسب الطول المطلوب لل coil وكبسها وتخريمها وهذا كله يحدث في عملية واحده وعلى مكبس واحد punching والأخرام التي يتم عملها مختلفة تتناسب مع ال tubes التي ستكون داخل ال coil والتي يمر بها الغاز بشكل خاص ومعين وحسب عدد معين من ال circuits يعتمد هذا العدد على حجم الكويل وال capacity المطلوب اعطاءها هذا ال coil 

وأود أن أشير بالذكر هنا الى أنه يتم طلاء ال fins بمواد عده للمحافظة على الماده الخام المصنع منها ال fins وملائمتها للظروف البيئية المختلفة فالالمنيوم له ماده خاصة والنحاس ماده مختلفة الالمنيوم pre_coated والنحاس aris coated ولون الماده التي يطلى بها الالمنيوم يميل الى الأزرق البحري الفاتح وعندما ننظر الى أي coil ونجد لونه كذلك نستنتج أنه تم طلائة بهذه الماده بينما في النحاس لون الماده شفاف ولكن تغير من لون ال coil قليلا فتعطيه لمعانا جميل 

وينتقل الغاز الى ما المرحلة الثانية من مراحل ال PIPING وهي ما تسمى بال Liquid line وهنا وقبل الدخول في شرح ال Liquid line أود أن أشير الى أن الغاز منذ خروجه من ال compressor ومروره في ال discharge line ودخوله ال condenser يكون في حالته الغاز ية Gas state بينما بعد أن يتم تبريده في ال condenser وخروجه منه يخرج الفريون الى ال Liquid line وهو في حالة سائلة لذلك يسمى ب condenser ويسمى الأنبوب الذي يعود من ال condenser ب ال Liquid line .

بعد خروج الفريون من ال condenser متجها الى ال Liquid line يكون على أول ال Liquid line صمام أمان سأقوم بشرح وظيفته وهو ما يسمى بال shut off valve ويليه فورا filter dryer ويليهم فورا solenoid valve وهذا ترتيبهم على التوالي ولكن في شرح وظيفة هذه الأجزاء لم أشرحها على التوالي سأبدأ ب filter dryer ثم ال shut off valve ثم ال solenoid valve وذلك بسبب علاقة ال shut off valve ب ال filter dryer 

أولا ال filter dryer ووظيفته هو تنقيه الغاز الخارج من ال condenser والذي يكون في الحالة السائلة في ال Liquid line كما شرحنا سابقا ويحتوي هذا ال filter dryer على شيء يشبه كتله بشكل دائري مفرغة من الداخل تركب داخله بتقنية معينة وهذه الكتلة خشنة حتى تستطيع التقاط أبسط وأنعم الأجزاء بالاضافة الى التقاطها لنقاط الزيت التي تخرج من ال compressor أولا حيث وجود الزيت ثم تنتقل الى ال condenser مع دفع الغاز عن طريق ال discharge line ثم بعد ذلك تنتقل نقاط الزيت الى ال Liquid line الذي يحتوي على ال filter dryer الذي يقوم بدوره بالتقاطها ويحول دون مرورها ويمنعه 

ويتم تغيير القطعة التي تركب داخل ال filter dryer من مده لأخرى وهنا تأتي وظيفة ال shut off valve وهو عبارة عن صمام يفتح ويغلق يدويا Manual valve ويوجد قبل ال filter dryer حتى نستطيع تغيير ال قطعة الموجوده داخل ال filter dryer أو عمل أي صيانة في ال chiller في الأجزاء ما بعد ال condenser بعد غلق ال shut off valve وحجز الغاز داخل ال condenser وال discharge line وال compressor 
عند عمل الصيانة يجب قبل اقفال ال shut off valve ايقاف ال chiller بشكل عادي جدا كما لو أننا سنوقفه لقطع التكييف عن البناية وفي هذه الحالة أريد أن أضيف معلومة لسيادتكم أن ال compressor لا يتوقف عن العمل بمجرد أن نوقف ال chiller فورا بل يبقى يعمل لمده تقارب ال 30 ثانية بعد اطفاء ال chiller 

قبلها فورا يأتي دور ال solenoid valve والذي يقوم بدوره بقفل ال Liquid line وهو يعمل الكترونيا وفكره عمله مغناطيسية 

أي أنه عند اطفاء ال chiller يعمل ال solenoid valve ثم يبقى ال compressor يعمل ويسحب الغاز كله الموجود في الدائرة من ال suction line وال liquid line ( فقط فيما بعد ال solenoid valve ) ويقوم بوضعه داخل ال condenser أي أن الغاز كله يخزن داخل ال condenser عند اطفاء ال chiller وال solenoid valve يمنع عودته الى ال liquid line وتبقى أنبوبة ال liquid line التي توصل الى ال evaporator والأنابيب الرفيعة الموجوده داخل ال evaporator وأنبوب ال suction line الذي يكمن دوره بارجاع الغاز الى ال compressor والذي يقوم ال compressor بسحب وشفط الغاز منه تبقى هذه الأنابيب فارغة ونستطيع أن نقوم بأي عمل صيانة في هذه الأجزاء ونحن نضمن عدم تسرب الغاز الى الهواء الجوي لأضرار بعض الغازات من غازات التبريد بالبيئة وتأثيرها على طبقة الأوزون وبالذات غاز ال R-22a والذي سيمنع من استخدامه في السنين المقبلة وسيبقى الغاز صديق البيئة المستخدم a R-134 




نعود اخوتي وأخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات الى اكمال الشرح في ال Liquid line قبل أن نتفرع في الشرح الى الأجزاء التي تركب عليه ووظيفتها وكيفيه عملها 

بعد انتقال الغاز وهو في حالته السائلة من ال condenser الى ال liquid line وما يحتويه من ال (shut off valve و filter dryer و solenoid valve ) يمشي الغاز في ال liquid line متجها الى ال evaporator الذي يقوم بدوره باحتواء الماء المراد تبريده وله فتحتان فتحه لدخول الماء الساخن وفتحه لخروج الماء البارد منه 

يوجد على أخر ال liquid line وأقرب ما يكون الى ال evaporator ال expansion valve والذي يقوم بدوره بتبريد الغاز الذي سيدخل على الأنابيب الموجوده داخل ال evaporator والذي تعتمد فكره عمله ببساطة على انتقال مرور الغاز من حيز واسع الى حيز ضيق فبالتالي تقل درجة حرارته بشكل كبير ويزيد ضغطه وال expansion valve مهم جدا في عمليه التبريد وفكره عمله نظرية فيزيائية ممتازة 

بعد أن يتم تبريد الغاز بهذا الشكل يدخل الغاز الى الأنابيب الدقيقة والكثيفة الموجوده داخل ال evaporator وهذه الانابيب تكون على شكل حرف U يدخل الغاز من طرف حرف ال U وهو القادم من ال liquid line ويكون الغاز بارد جدا ويخرج من الطرف الاخر للحرف ويذهب الى ال suction line ويكون الغاز ليس بارد وبالحالة الغازية ويكون حرف ال U بوضع افقي داخل ال evaporator وتقوم الأنابيب بدورها ودور وجودها بالداخل بتبريد الماء الذي يحتويه هذا ال evaporator بملامسة الماء الدافيء لها فيكتسب الماء الحرارة البارده ومن ثم يكتسب الغاز الموجود داخل الانابيب حرارة الماءالدافئة أي انه يصبح تبادل حراري Heat exchanger 

وبعد ذلك ينتقل الغاز الى suction line ومن ثم الى ال compressor وتستمر الدورة بالعمل بهذا الشكل 








معلومات مهمة ::..::..::..::..: 


يوضع في مكان خروج الماء البارد من ال evaporator ما يسمى بال anti-freeze وهو عبارة عن sensor يقوم بقياس درجة حرارة الماء الخارج ويمنع تجمد الماء داخل ال evaporator وعند انخفاض درجة الحرارة ووصولها الى 5 درجات مئوية يقوم ال Anti-freeze بارسال اشارة الى لوحه التحكم الالكترونية وبالتالي تقوم لوحة التحكم بايقاف ال compressor عن العمل حتى ويعود عمل ال compressor للعمل عند دخول الماء الدافيء الى ال evaporator وهذا الماء الدافيء هو الذي سيرفع درجة الحرارة داخل ال evaporator وبالتالي سنحتاج الى التبريد مرة أخري فيعمل ال compressor وهكذا .......



يوضع في ال compressor ما يسمى بال crankcase ووظيفته تسخين الزيت الموجود داخل ال compressor للمحافظة على ال compressor ومكوناته الداخليه عند العمل أي أن ال crankcase عبارة عن Heater للزيت و يعمل فقط في حالة أن ال compressor متوقف عن العمل ودرجة الحرارة للجو منخفضة أي في أوقات الليل في فصل الشتاء أو في أوقات الفجر عندما يكون الجو بارد وذلك لعدم تجمد الزيت 




هذا الجزء من الشرح مفيد جدا واتمنى أن يفيدكم ما أعلمه وأعدكم أن أضيف لكم بعد ذلك معلومات أخرى عن أشياء اخرى من المواصفات الخاصة لل chiller التي يطلبها العميل وشرح وافي للاختلاف بين توصيل دوائر الغاز والأنابيب والفرق بين ال parallel وال IRC وعده مواضيع اخرى منها ال Capacity control وال خطوات التي يركب بها وطريقة عمله ووظيفته وطريقة تركيب ال compressor ووضعه على ال زمبركات وأنواع هذه الزمبركات وطريقة توزيع الزمبركات وانواعه و غيره انشاء الله 





وأرجو ابداء رأيكم في الموضوع وتقييم عملي الأول الذي اقدمه لكم ولكم جزيل الشكر مني وأتمنى أن ينفعكم ما قدمت وأن يجد فيه كل منكم ما يحتاجه وأقدمه الى ادارة الموقع والى المشرف على قسم التبريد والتكييف 

م/علي حسن أبو طويلة


----------



## الصافي123 (12 يوليو 2007)

احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (15 يوليو 2007)

يسلمو يااابطل موضوع ولا احلى


----------



## م/علي حسن (15 يوليو 2007)

انشالله أكون فدتكم يا شباب وعفوا الكم وانشالله حنزل قدام شوية كمان شوية شغلات عن الشيلر وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## debomecha (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس على 
الرجاء كتابة ان شاء الله بهذه الطريقه


----------



## م/علي حسن (15 يوليو 2007)

حاضر يا سيدي انشاء الله من اليوم حصير أكتب كلمة انشاء الله بهذه الطريقة انشاء الله (بس فكرك فرقت كتير ؟ ما بتنفهم بالطريقة اللي أنا كاتبها فيها ؟ )


----------



## debomecha (15 يوليو 2007)

يا أخى معنى انشاء تكوين وخلق ولكن ان شاء تعنى المشيئه والاراده 
رحم الله امرئ اهدى الينا عيوبنا 
جزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## العلم حياة (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي علي والى الامام فقد شغفني شرحك الجميل الوافي
تحياتي


----------



## ysaad (21 يوليو 2007)

جازاك الله وافر الجزاء على شرحك الوافى ....وجعلة فى صحيفة حسناتك يوم القيامة ...ولك منى جزيل الشكر ودعوة للخالق بزيادة علمك :14:


----------



## selehdar (21 يوليو 2007)

اللة يكرمك ويا ريت المزيد


----------



## دعيج (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ......... والله يجزاك خيررررر


----------



## Mmervat (22 يوليو 2007)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## apees (22 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل لك الف شكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة بارك اللة فيك
اخيك محمود عبيس


----------



## apees (22 يوليو 2007)

الشكر الى المهندس /على ابو طويلة


----------



## يحيى قنديل (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر الزعاترة (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.ثامر شديد (23 يوليو 2007)

الباشمهندس العميد الركن الفريق طيار علي حسن ابوطويلة أشكــــــــــــــــــرك جزيل الشكر وخالص الامتنان على عملك الذي اذ يدل على حرصك الشديد على افادة اعضاء هاذا المنتدي مني ومن كل منتسبي هذا المنتدي احلى تحيه لك والي الامام يا بطل.

أخوك 
ثامر شديد


----------



## mohgouda (23 يوليو 2007)

اود ان اشكر القائم بهذا العمل ولي سؤال في مشكلة قابلتني و هي ان فرق الضغط على الكولر بين الماء الداخل والخارج في حدود 20 psi مما يسبب عدم رضاء الموردللقيام بالتشغيل الابتدائي و قد وضعت عداد الضغط قبل وبعد الكولر مباشرة ووجدت الفرق في الضغط للماء 20 psi فماذا افعل وماذا قد يكون العيب في هذة الدائرة


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا مهندس علي .
معك اخوك م/احمد اعمل بالسعودية كمسؤل صيانة باحد المجمعات وعلى خبرة كافية بمبردات المياه (chiller) لو احتجت للمساعدة في اي وقت عليك بالاتصال على الرقم التالي:-جوال/00966503830389
assm2004************* او ال***** هدا .


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (26 يوليو 2007)

assm2004*************


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (26 يوليو 2007)

ال***** لم يصل كامل وعلى العموم هو نفس المكتوب واكمل بعد كده هوت ميل دوت كوم


----------



## selehdar (29 يوليو 2007)

اللة يكرم يا ريت تكلم عن النوع التاني من التكيف المركزي dx
وساعتها اقولك متشكرين جدا جدا


----------



## دين الله (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## دين الله (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## صديق القمر (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات .....


----------



## مشوقى (22 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الى المهندس /على ابو طويلة


----------



## محمد تكيف (22 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## botrika (24 يوليو 2008)

سؤال واحد بعد ال exp . valve بتقل درجه الحراره والضغط بيزيد ده بتكون حالته ايه غاز ولا سائل وعمليه الخنق د
ى بتكون تحت قانون برنولى ولا القانون العام للغازات


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (25 يوليو 2008)

*ممتاز جدا جزاك اللة خيرا*

فعلا جيد جدا


----------



## حمزة بكر (25 يوليو 2008)

اخى على شكرا _على هذا الشرح ولكن لى سؤال_
_متى يتم تغيير الزيت الوجود داخل الcompressor وما نوعه؟_
كيف يتم التفريق بين انواع الشيلر؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

ياريت لو عندك تصميم ادائرة المياة المثلجة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح عمارة (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## abdullah almahdi (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المتكامل (28 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الف الف الف عافية وفعلا اشكرك على وقتك واهتمامك موضوع حلو ومفيد للكل ولكن هناك تفاصيل ادق اكثر وحتما سوف تاتي لاحقا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يوليو 2008)

رائع يا بشمهندس وننتظر ان تقوم باعداد سلسة متكاملة عن الموضوع يكون بشرح اكثر تفصيلا وبتوسع اكبر وتنقل لنا خبرتك الجميلة فى هذا المجال


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخ علي حسن. وشكرا


----------



## رائد عمارنة (28 يوليو 2008)

Thank you dear engineers


----------



## على محمد مرسى (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااا جداا يا اخ /على


----------



## حمادة شنح (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اود منك اخى الحبيب توضيح ما اذا كان ال exp.valve يقوم برفع الضغط ام انخفاضه فعمليه التبريد تقوم مع انخفاض الضغط شكرا اخى ارجو الرد


----------



## eng-amer80 (29 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله كل المهندسين عم تقدم شكرها و ما لاحظت انو في غلط كبير بالشرح و هو انو صمام التمدد من اسمو بيعرف الواحد وظيفته ، يعني وسيط التبريد بيتمدد و بينخفض ضغطه حتى يصبح ضغطه مماثل لضغط المبخر اي الضغط المنخفض او ضغط السحب و ليس كما شرح الباش مهندس انه يزداد ضغطه و يقل حجمه ... للتوضيح فقط و مع الرجاء من اي شخص يريد ان يضع اي معلومة ان يتأكد من صحتها لتعم الفائدة على الجميعو شكراً


----------



## اسير الجراح (30 يوليو 2008)

مميز اخي العزيز 
سلمت يداك


----------



## راعي شبوة (30 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ياسر حسن (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بك و بعلمك

مشكوررررررررررررر

يا استاذنا الكبير المهندس علي حسن أبو طويلة


----------



## حمزة بكر (2 أغسطس 2008)

فين شرح المرزز وايه الزيت المستخدم فى الكمبرسور ومتى يتم تغييرة والفرق بين ضغط السحب والخروج من الضاغط فى حدود كام بار
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى النجم (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياهندسه بس لو الموضوع ده يبقى مدعم بشويه رسومات يبقى شكرا قوى


----------



## حمزة بكر (8 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس يا ريت تكمل الموضوع بسرعه ان شاء الله


----------



## الدكة (9 أغسطس 2008)

بما أن الموضوع بخصوص المثلجات Chillersف اردت أن اٍسأل :
ماذا يترتب على إستبدال Chiller بسعة معينة لنفرض (100 طن) بأخر أكبر منه في السعة (150طن) ، مع العلم بأن تمديدات الشبكة وكمية التدفق للماء المثلج في الشبكة لم يتم إجراء لها أي تغيير وبقية على سعة المثلج (100طن ) ؟؟؟

أرجوا الإفادة بالتفصيل؟؟


----------



## السياب احمد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

والنعم فيك يا مهندس على وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :

قال الأخ المهندس علي حسن أبو طويلة في بداية الموضوع :


> هذا الجزء من الشرح مفيد جدا واتمنى أن يفيدكم ما أعلمه وأعدكم أن أضيف لكم بعد ذلك معلومات أخرى عن أشياء اخرى من المواصفات الخاصة لل Chiller التي يطلبها العميل وشرح وافي للاختلاف بين توصيل دوائر الغاز والأنابيب والفرق بين ال Parallel وال Irc وعده مواضيع اخرى منها ال Capacity Control وال خطوات التي يركب بها وطريقة عمله ووظيفته وطريقة تركيب ال Compressor ووضعه على ال زمبركات وأنواع هذه الزمبركات وطريقة توزيع الزمبركات وانواعه و غيره انشاء الله


 
نتمنى أن يتحفنا بها ........... 

في الإنتظار .........................................................................................................................


----------



## أحمد سالمان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedpem (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس على 
الرجاء كتابة ان شاء الله بهذه الطريقه *​


----------



## خادم محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

Very very very very very very very good


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (7 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2010)

م/علي حسن قال:


> Chiller
> Chiller component
> الأجزاء الرئيسية :
> 1- Compressors , 2-condensers, 3-condenser fans ,4-evaporator, the casing frame ,6-refrigerant piping5-
> ...


أولا :وتقييم عملي الأول
تقييمنا للعمل ممتاز يا هندسة وإن كان جاء متأخرا بعد سنتين أويزيد(أقصد التقييم )
ثانيا :ابداء رأيكم 

1- Compressors , 2-condensers, 3-condenser fans ,4-evaporator, the casing frame ,6-refrigerant piping5

أظن والله أعلم نسيت صمام الخنق
وأضفت 3-condenser fans وهي لا تستحق أن تكون مع الكبار هولاء
يبقى التقسيم الشائع أربعة ودا لكل دوائر التبريد في الشيلر ام في خلافه
1-Compressors
2-condensers
3-evaporator
4 - e.v


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2010)

م/علي حسن;476008ينقسم ال piping line الى 3 مسميات بثلاث اتجاهات مختلفة داخل الChiller
1-Discharge line
2- Liquid line
3- Suction line
[SIZE=5 قال:


> أظن الشائع 2 وليس3[/SIZE]
> إما
> 1-Discharge line
> 2- Suction line
> ...


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (8 أبريل 2010)

عمل رائع


----------



## المنتسب (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى المهندس على حسن على المعلومات القيمة دى انا فعلا من زمان كان نفسى اعمل موضوع زى بتاعك ده انا الحمدلله عندى خلفية كبيرة عن الكلام اللى انتى كتبته بس لما قريت موضوعك استفدت اكتر اتمنى منك انك تستمر لان فى نقط انت ذكرتها غايبة عنى ويبقالك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (16 أبريل 2010)

عمل رائع 
بارك الله في جهدك


----------



## pora (16 أبريل 2010)

لا املك غير الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (24 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## عمران احمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## تامربهجت (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس*


----------



## okasha79 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احسن ما قرات في شرح chillers
الله يجزاك كل خير
وبانتظار مزيدك


----------



## amr khodair (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح جميل يا بش مهندس على


----------



## nabe (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ABKRENO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اذ لم يكن من الله عون للفتى فأكثر ما يجنى علية اجتهادة
جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## Atatri (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير 
و نحن في انتظار المزيد،،،،


----------



## abdelsalamn (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malikmohamed (24 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صلاح الدين491 (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس على 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng59610/


----------



## halh1971 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس علي


----------



## احمد حسين ظافر (12 مايو 2014)

مهندس علي اريد التواصل معك للضروره جزاك الله خير


----------

